# Singlespeed???



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

hi leutz,
ich wollte euch mal Fragen ob man die DT Swiss Onyx Naben (die ich dran habe) umrüsten kann, auf Singlespeed????

V dub


----------



## Alastor (7. April 2003)

entschuldigung das ich nicht auf deinen post antworten kann, aber ich würde gern mal wissen was singlespeed ist und deswegen brauch ich keinen neuen thread aufmachen find ich!


danke im voraus
mfg Alastor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

Singlespeed ist wenn du Hinten nur 1 Ritzel auf der Nabe hast und das vorne auch! Halt 1 Gang! Das geht mit der Onyx, einfach 1 Ritzel genommen und mit Kasettenspacern auffüllen, schon hast du nur 1 Ritzel hinten!


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

wo bekomme ich spacer??


----------



## crossie (7. April 2003)

ich gehör zwar ned ins trialforum, hab das aber bei meinem dirtjumper auch gemacht....







spacer bekommst beim örtlichen händler (liegen manchmal auch da inner mülltonne) - ansonsten lieb gucken und fragen.  


greetz
crossie


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

mmh, von ner alten Kasette, einzeln hab ich die auch nicht bekommen! Musst einfach in nen Bike SHop mal rein schauen und Fragen!


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *ich gehör zwar ned ins trialforum, hab das aber bei meinem dirtjumper auch gemacht....
> 
> 
> ...



Jiep, hab mein Bike vor par Tagen auch auf SS umgerüstet, Ritzel geschenkt bekommen und die Spacer kaufen müssen 
Singlespeed rulez


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

warum haste denn das Schaltwerk noch dranne???


----------



## crossie (7. April 2003)

hatte das noch dran weil ichs erstma ausprobieren wollte - inzwischen ists wech.

SSP rult !!!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2003)

wegen Kettenspannung.. aber singlespeed wär in Verbindung mit horizontalen Ausfallenden die beste Lösung


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *wegen Kettenspannung.. aber singlespeed wär in Verbindung mit horizontalen Ausfallenden die beste Lösung *



Beste ja, geht aber auch mit vertikalen! Der Andy (Speedbiker) fährts so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

woher krieg ich denn nen Ritzel??? ( ich will so ein Gang haben wie als ob ich aufnem 22Kettenblatt im Vierten Gang fahre))


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *
> 
> Beste ja, geht aber auch mit vertikalen! Der Andy (Speedbiker) fährts so... *



funzt dass dann auch gut wegen kettenspannung und so? Da muss ma ja dann beim kettenkürzen n Mittelding finden zwischen durchhängen und straff..


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

Dann musste ma die Zähne zählen und in Shop gehn und nen Ritzel holen 
Meiner hatte ne ganze Kiste voll, waren halt leicht gebraucht und daher hat ers mir so in die hand gedrückt 
Einfach mal lieb fragen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

Nimmst dir einfach das Ritzel was du hinten auf der Kasette fährst raus!


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *
> 
> funzt dass dann auch gut wegen kettenspannung und so? Da muss ma ja dann beim kettenkürzen n Mittelding finden zwischen durchhängen und straff.. *



Klar geht das, bist aber soweit mir bekannt nur etwas eingeschränkter, was die Ritzelgrösse angeht, da du ja den radstrand und damit die Kettenspannung erhöhen kannst....


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Nimmst dir einfach das Ritzel was du hinten auf der Kasette fährst raus! *



Geht aber net bei jeder Kassette 
So billig teile wie ich hatte (deore) kann man net einfach auseinander nehmen - zersägen oder mit Gewalt die nieten da wegmachen, aber obs den ritzeln bekommt, wer weiss.... ausserdem ist die Kassette bisle gehärtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *
> 
> Klar geht das, bist aber soweit mir bekannt nur etwas eingeschränkter, was die Ritzelgrösse angeht, da du ja den radstrand und damit die Kettenspannung erhöhen kannst.... *



ne ich meint jetz ob das bei vertikalen gut funzt...


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

ich hab grad bei bike-components.de geguckt da steht zwischenringe für die Kasette, sind das die Spacer und wenn ja wie viele brauche ich??


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

7 brauchst du und ja das sind die Spacer!


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

@biketrialer: Ich auch, hab nur ein "nicht" vergessen 



> ....was die Ritzelgrösse angeht, da du ja den radstrand und damit die Kettenspannung NICHT erhöhen kannst....



So 


@V Dub: Ich denke schon, wenn da ne Masse beisteht, die müssen nen Innendurchmesser von 3,2 cm haben... und sonst fragen, aber das dürften die sein, wüsste net was es da noch anderes geben soll.... aber du brauchst schon ne ganze menge an den spacern, ich habe 11 Spacer á 3mm und einen 1mm drauf, also 34mm Spacer


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *7 brauchst du und ja das sind die Spacer! *



Nur 7? Hast aber nen dickes Ritzel oder nen schmaleren Freilauf 

Meine Angabe bezog sich auf nen XT 9 fach Freilauf!!!


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

ich hab ne Deore Kasette drinnen, aber werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von V Dub _
> *ich hab ne Deore Kasette drinnen, aber werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt *



Passt schon, wenn net einfach in Shop gehn, der hat in der Regel genug Ritzel, und sonst kaufste dir ein DX Ritzel


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

watt is dat denn DX???????


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

Stimmt , ich hab n sehr dickes Ritzel, ich werd nachher mal n Bild machen


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von V Dub _
> *watt is dat denn DX??????? *



Die BMX Reihe von Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

aha, ich werde das aber mal das mit denn Spacern und meinem Ritzel Versuchen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

Da isses!


----------



## V Dub (7. April 2003)

das is wircklich Fett. Habe aber nochmal ne andere Frage und zwar: Ich habe mir die Base Gabel bestellt die is 400mm Lang. Jetzt habe ich nur eine sorge, dass die Gabel zu Kurz is, ich fahre nähmlich einen Dual Faces DSF 1 Rahmen. Aber Der Besitzer hat gesagt das ich sie zurück schicken kann wenn sie nich passt.


----------



## crazy-spy (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von V Dub _
> *das is wircklich Fett. Habe aber nochmal ne andere Frage und zwar: Ich habe mir die Base Gabel bestellt die is 400mm Lang. Jetzt habe ich nur eine sorge, dass die Gabel zu Kurz is, ich fahre nähmlich einen Dual Faces DSF 1 Rahmen. Aber Der Besitzer hat gesagt das ich sie zurück schicken kann wenn sie nich passt. *






@Devil: Oha, net grad dünn  Zwei bashguards hinten


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. April 2003)

Ist halt als Paket zusammen genietet weil es sonst meinen Titan Freilaufkörper zerstören würde!  Kann das Ritzel nicht einzeln Fahren und da hab ich mir das einfallen lassen!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. April 2003)

die (alten) Kassetten sind einfach durch 3 "Schrauben" verbunden---> 2mm (müsste es sein) Inbus nehmen und auseinanderschrauben 

Es ist (vorallem) beim Trialen nicht zu empfehlen SS mit vertikalen Ausfallenden ohne Kettenspanner, da die Kette irgendwann (mehr) durchhängt und beim Pedalkick deutlich grösseren Kräften ausgesetzt wird...


----------



## Schlingsi (7. April 2003)

neee neee, man kann doch net immer im gleichen gang fahrn! son schmarrn. beim dirten, OK! aber doch net beim 26" trial.
Das könnt ich net. ich brauch mindestens 2 gänge! 
und die anderen um schneller nach hause zu kommen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. April 2003)

Was?? Also mit dem nach hause kommen verteh ich ja, aber warum brauchst du zwei gänge?? 
Iss doch umständlich immer im stand zu schalten!


----------



## Adonai (7. April 2003)

also ich glaube ich kann es dir erklären :

von shimano gibt es verschiedene serien z.b. deore alivio lx oder DX oder sonst wasweisich UND die bezeichnung beschreib dann sozusagten  auch die quali ( n dx ritzel IS BESSER als eins der ...hm deore serie )   verstanden??? GUT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Was?? Also mit dem nach hause kommen verteh ich ja, aber warum brauchst du zwei gänge??
> Iss doch umständlich immer im stand zu schalten! *



ich tu ma gerne city rocken nä! und wenn de dann so aussen bissel mehr speed so pedalkickmäsig was ziehen willst, da brauch ich dann schon ma ne gang schwerer als aussen stand!  

so isset zumindestens bei mir!  wenn ich aufen hinterrad stehe, dann schalte ich auch nur selten!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. April 2003)

Naja dem geneigten Leser wird ja aufgefallen sein, dass ich auch mal öfter so Street mäßig was mache, aber mir reicht eigentlich ein Gang für alle Aktionen, was sollen denn auch 20" sonst machen? 

Naja vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal irgendwo und ann erklärst dus mir noch mal


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. April 2003)

Also...
Ich fahre vorne ein Gang und hinten ein Gang = 2 Gang 

Ronny


----------



## Schlingsi (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Naja dem geneigten Leser wird ja aufgefallen sein, dass ich auch mal öfter so Street mäßig was mache, aber mir reicht eigentlich ein Gang für alle Aktionen, was sollen denn auch 20" sonst machen?
> 
> Naja vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal irgendwo und ann erklärst dus mir noch mal  *



yo würd ich ja gerne...aber berlin is a bissel weit weg. hier im grenzland geht ja gaaaaaaaarnix so trialmäßig! zumindestens ist niemand auf der strasse unterwegs.

aber sach ma, ab ner bestimmten geschwindigkeit kannste doch nix mehr mit treten bewirken wenn der gang zu leicht ist! und um dann immer noch den erwünschten vorschub erzeugen zu können, muss man halt en gang schwerer schalten! 

na ja, du vielleicht net ...wer weiss!    maybe haste de da ne krasse geheim technik...  

fazit...ich freu mich über mehrere gänge und ihr braucht halt nur einen!


----------



## aramis (8. April 2003)

Naja, wenn ich was mit viel Schwung machen möchte, dann schalte ich schon mal in einen schwereren Gang. Beim Contest wünscht man sich das auch manchmal aber leider isses da einfach zu eng zum Schalten. Ich wart ja mal auf ne gescheite Nabenschaltung... 

@Angelo:
Die 20"-Leute müssen ja auch mit ner Trittfrequenz von 200 s^-1 nach hause fahren.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. April 2003)

Also bei mehr schwung zieh ich alt nen Bunny so einfach da brauch ich nicht reintreten. die ganzen Street aktionen kommen doch eh aus der Fahrt raus da brauch man keine Wheelhops oder Pedalkicks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (8. April 2003)

Dann baue mal bitte deine Kette aus und spring nen 2Meter Gap oderso


----------



## aramis (8. April 2003)

Gibt aber auch Situationen, da hast du nicht genug Anlauf für einen Bunny.


----------



## Schlingsi (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Gibt aber auch Situationen, da hast du nicht genug Anlauf für einen Bunny. *



true true.....


----------



## aramis (8. April 2003)

wasn daran lustig?
Klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (8. April 2003)

also ich find die gänge am 26" ein vorteil und zudem muss nach uci reglement ein 26" trial bike mindestens 6 (oder 7?) funktionstüchtige gänge haben...

auch geniesse ich das zum trainingsgeläne cruisen mit ausgefahrener sattelstütze und etwas grösseren gängen....


----------



## Schlingsi (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *wasn daran lustig?
> Klär mich mal bitte auf  *



ich habe mich nur der zustimmung erfreut!!!  

alles was du sagest fand ich völlig korrekt!


----------



## Urlauber (8. April 2003)

hmmmmmm,
wenn ich die Kasette so auseinandernehmen kann, und auch so spacer hab, kann ich mir dan hinten auch nur 2 Ritzel draufmachen, die ich noch Schalten kann? ok, es hat überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil is da auch gleich alles komplett lassen kann, aber würde es gehen? ;o) also z.b. gleich größtes und kleinstes nebeneinander, auch wenn der Schaltvorgang dann 20 Umdrehnungen braucht ;D

SERS. DaURlauber


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. April 2003)

das geht, wenn das Schaltwerk diesen "Höhenunterschied" bewältigen kann, aber 6 Ritzel würde ich lassen......sonst siehts ja geschuckt aus.....aber jedem das seine


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. April 2003)

Ich hab da nur einen "TIPP"(en)......


----------



## Wutzid (25. April 2003)

Wie schaffs ich eigetnlich nen gescheiten Ketternverlauf mit nur einem Blatt hinzubekommen? Also vorne ca. 38 Zähne und hinten 9-fach. Gibts da auch Spacer für die Kurbel und die restlichen Blätter bau ich halt raus, oder wie?
Ich weiß, gehört nicht so unbedingt hier rein, aber wollte nicht extra was neues für aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V Dub (25. April 2003)

wie meinst du das


----------



## Wutzid (25. April 2003)

Ich mein die Kettenlinie. Also dass das Kettenblatt in einer Linie mit der Mitte der Kasette sitzt. Damit die Kette nicht so schief läuft. Ich hab vorne 3 Blätter, wenn ich auf eins umsteigen will, dann sollte dass doch da sitzen, wo jetzt das mittlere sitzt. Wie bekomm ich das hin? Oder muss ich mir ne neue Kurbel kaufen?


----------



## V Dub (25. April 2003)

Also erstens darf man nur ein Kettenblat haben, weil sich ja sonst immer die Kettenlinie verändern würde. Zweitens kann man hinten mit sogenannten Spacern das eine Ritzel verschieben und somit die Kettenline verändern.


----------



## Wutzid (25. April 2003)

war das jetzt ironisch gemeint  
natürlich vorne ein kettenblatt und hinten 9 ritzel


----------



## luden (25. April 2003)

nein war es nicht. in diesem thread gehts um singlespeed und das bedeutet nunmal nur einen gang zu fahren, nich nur vorne sondern insgesamt.
zu deinem problem: bau halt das kleine und das große kettenblatt ab und das eine was übrig bleibt schraubste halt so an die kurbel das die kettenlinie halbwegs passt, am besten so das die mittleren gänge eine gerade kettenlinie haben.


----------



## V Dub (5. Mai 2003)

so nach langer zeit nochmal ne frage:
wie krieg ich die kettenspannung wieder straff


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. Mai 2003)

Eigentlich garnich, vielleicht in den Ausfallenden nach hinten Feilen, aber das geht irgendwann ins Lehre  Musst dir Halt sonen Point Kettenspanner dran bauen oder so, kommt zwar Schei55e aber...


----------



## NRH (5. Mai 2003)

Bei normalen ausfallenden funktionirt des blos mir ner alten kette und glück. 
1, Du die spannung muss passen, und des is' glückssache
2, neue ketten leiern mit der zeit aus, und die spannung verändert sich... hab' des ja scho# alles mitgemacht 

Kauf dir am besten nen KHE oder Joytech Cassetten, weil die höher sind, und Du so die Kette etwas lockerer fahren kannst. Gibs's bei www.bmx-ol.de .
Von Kettenspanner wie Point würde ich abraten. Am besten sind alte schaltwerke (wegen der feder)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Mai 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Mai 2003)




----------



## Moto (8. Mai 2003)

wie ist denn der Surly Spanner?


----------

